# Flex Income Spreadsheet



## Dankcook (May 13, 2017)

I know there was a really cool Uber spreadsheet that an accountant created floating around websites, does someone have one for Flex to say how you're doing in terms of money paid vs expenses with mileage?


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm using Triplog app. It's much easy and convenient bro. Paid version is also not expensive. It records mileage, fuel expense or any repair/ maintenance that you can put in manually.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm using MileIQ. Too soon to speak about numbers. I've been doing this gig for 2 months.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I created one on Microsofts Excel program. Mostly to track mileage and to see what hourly would be each trip. But has time of day, # of pac's vs stops. Total earnings. Haven't added fuel cost but wouldn't be hard to do.


----------

